# Is this a good how to solve a 3x3 vid?



## tfkscores (Jun 30, 2009)

i tried making a good video. sorry for to keep asking if they are good or not but im trying to make helpful videos i guess? yea so can you check it out and see if its good or if i should make a new tutorial on how to solve a 3x3.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCOlPTWijkM


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 30, 2009)

There is really no point in making any 3x3 tutorials for the beginners method anymore.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 30, 2009)




----------

